# Nicki Minaj's @ Pink Bikini "Starship" Beach Shoot 14.03.12 - 40x Quali Update2



## coci (15 März 2012)

*cociPräsentiert:*
*coci Netzfund*


*Nicki Minaj's @ Pink Bikini "Starship" Beach Shoot 14.03.12 - 12x*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 [/FONT]


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 März 2012)

*13 x Quali Update*

*Nicki Minaj Bikini Candids on the set of a music video photoshoot in Oahu, Hawaii - March 14, 2012 *


*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## beachkini (15 März 2012)

*AW: Nicki Minaj's @ Pink Bikini "Starship" Beach Shoot 14.03.12 - 25x Quali Update*

:kotz:


----------



## blubblub (29 März 2012)

Danke !!


----------



## vanhager (30 März 2012)

tks


----------



## lulztroll (3 Apr. 2012)

danke!


----------



## Mike150486 (6 Apr. 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## hansdermack (19 Juli 2012)

dieser Arsch!!!


----------



## W a T c IH e r (30 Aug. 2012)

thx!


----------



## MrLeiwand (17 Sep. 2012)

perfekter hintern!


----------



## El Niñoforfree (18 Nov. 2012)

Dat ass !! ^^


----------



## braendi (11 Mai 2013)

glaubt man gar nicht, dass diese frau so einen körper hat...


----------



## hurrricane1 (29 Mai 2013)

merce......


----------



## Classic (29 Mai 2013)

braendi schrieb:


> glaubt man gar nicht, dass diese frau so einen körper hat...



Das macht sie auch nicht hübscher ...


----------

